# Striper - Hybrid Rod and Reels



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I'm looking for some new gear for Stripers and hybrids. I plan on fishing tributaries not the Ohio river. I just want your opinion on rod and reel combos for these bad boys. I'm not targeting the largest but I definitely want something that could handle a 20# if it came down to it. What action should I choose (M, MH, H) Spinning or Baitcasting? What are my line options? 15lb test? Could I double this gear for bass or Catfishing? I'm not looking to spend hundreds. I just have a short lightweight rod and reel and I'm looking for something to fill the gap for the :B


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Ajax, I like a nice M or MH spinning rod with a reel that has a smooth drag. Thats all you need. I don't like to throw line any heavier than 10 or 12 lb test. Put you on a lure that looks just like a shad and you will have a winning combo. Let us know how you do.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I started fishing for them with what I had which was an ultralight and a medium action bass rod, both spinning reels and both used for bass fishing too. I've never needed to upgrade and I've caught some nice hybrids...but probably not 20 lbs. I'd guesstimate my biggest fish were in the 10-12lb range and it did wear me out. With that tackle, I certainly don't horse in anything over about 5-6 lbs to the bank.

I also mainly fish the tribs and the BigO. I use Spiderwire Stealth 10-12lb test. The only time I broke a line was about 15 minutes (literally) after telling LittleMiamiJeff that this stuff never breaks on a fish (while we were at the Greenup Dam). I don't think it was the fish there either, I think it hooked a rock on bottom when it was making a run. Either way it was a nice fish...guessing 8-9lbs.

Another drawback to using the lighter rods is the size lures you can throw. I said I never needed to upgrade earlier...but I also had an old flippin' stick that I took a couple of times when I needed heavier lures like a Gizz4 or large spoon. It has a Abu Garcia baitcaster on it. I never used it on the tribs though, only on the BigO when I needed distance on the cast.

I should probably also mention I fish with a 3" Sassy Shad about 80% of the time when I hybrid/white bass fishing...so no big rod needed 

CW


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

well it looks like all I need to do is upgrade my rod then. I don't even think that my light rod is 5'. I might go with a 6' ugly stick. I already have a nice quantum reel. I wish the drag was smoother but other than that no problems. I think I have all the lures I need. Though I might purchase some spoons. I used to catch monster stripers and walleye on Hopkins Shorties when I used to fish Cumberland. My dad always fishes with those huge bucktail jigs.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

I use a spinning reel with a medium action 6' rod. I like to use 30 lb. spiderwire... I used to use 12 lb. mono but when the fish would get into the current I had to let them run and there would always be some guy down river from me that would get tangled in my line and then I'd lose the fish. They hit and run so hard though and they still peel out 30 lb. spiderwire too.
I've always been partial to 4 inch "pearl" colored swimbaits (Calcutta makes a good one)... but like everyone else is saying, as long as it looks like a shad.... cast it out and hold on. I just recently picked up these Gizz3 and Gizz4 crankbaits (mentioned in a previous post) and I can't wait to try those for wipers because lures can't really look anymore realistic than those.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I personally like long spinning rods, I know if your looking for cheaper ideas lake isabela used to carry and still may, 8ft spining rods for like $60 bucks, with the longer rods you can turn fish better and get more distance. I would use a medium sized spinning reel with a good drag that can hold around 150yards of #10 mono, I dont like the way braid handles in close, on the ohio its great but for smaller water 10lb mono is all you need it is amazing how much pressure you can put on a fish with a long rod and 10lb. I like carry the swimbaits and big X-raps. of course an 8wt with a #15 tippet and a big streamer is the best way to catch them!!


----------



## striperwiper (Apr 22, 2004)

I have always just used my bass tackle. Drag is the key....has to be smooth especially when it's first needed. I have some reels that I always pull out a little line before I start to make sure the drag hasn't frozen. But you definitely need a rod that can throw a Gizz 4 which is just a little heavier than most bass lures. Both the Gizz 4 an Gizz 3 are hot lures you can't be without. Rattletraps also work well for me. I have done well with swimbaits also.

I think the river is going to be hot again this fall....can't wait!


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I went out to bass pro today and bought an ugly stick combo. 6' M. I just needed the rod but the spinning combo was the same price. I just need to change out the reel and put on the 12lb spiderwire I purchased.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

striperwiper said:


> I think the river is going to be hot again this fall....can't wait!


Hey I just have a quick question, what makes the shad and Stripers move up the tribs in the fall? I know they spawn in the spring.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Ajax said:


> Hey I just have a quick question, what makes the shad and Stripers move up the tribs in the fall? I know they spawn in the spring.


Hybrids allegedly don't spawn in Ohio, but that's what they said about the raptors in Jurrasic Park.. next thing you know they're breeding and eating people.  They just follow the baitfish because they're eating machines. I think the baitfish move into the tribs in the fall because of the cooler water, I know the LMR is full of shad and skippies in the fall and winter. Could be they move into the tribs to get out of the heavy current that comes with the rising water in the winter... maybe all the above or none of the above. It would be nice if there was some ODNR, OSU, or Hocking College or some Ohio school's fish biology class's study data on the migratory patterns of Hybrid Striped Bass. If it wasn't illegal, I'd tag them and track them myself, just to settle some of my curiousity. Plus these are fertile fish that according to ODNR do not reproduce in Ohio... then why do we catch them along side of spawning White Bass (which they must cross with to breed)? Why have I caught big ones full of eggs with spawning White Bass? There's a lot of things that would be interesting to know about these and other Ohio fish but I guess the general consensus is no funding and the "if it ain't Erie, who gives a crap" mentality exhibited by the ODNR. I'd better stop before I rant further....


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

I fish for striper in Tennessee using spinning reels and 17lb mono for casting. For trolling I use 8' two peace ugly with line counters and 17lb mono.I don't use braided as they can hit hard enough to break a rod holder and have seen it first hand.However some people,even some charter captains use braided and haven't had a problem.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

downtime8763 said:


> ...I don't use braided as they can hit hard enough to break a rod holder and have seen it first hand...


Ha! That's a good point. I've forgot to loosen my drag several times after pulling out a snag. Then getting hit by what felt like an anvil followed by an almost immediate "snap!!" and weightlessness...

It really is easier than you might think to forget. When they are biting, it's fast and furious and all I could think about was getting the snag out and getting the bait back in the water...sans drag 


CW


----------

